# Der Wunsch



## Angelical (24. Mai 2009)

Der Wunsch
Der erste Mitspieler muss sich etwas wünschen und der nächste Mitspieler muss das erfüllen aber mit einem Nachteil !!!
Erst dann darf er/sie sich auch was wünschen.

Beispiel:
Der erste User schreibt:
Ich wünsche mir eine CD.

Der zweite User muss dann schreiben:
Du bekommst eine CD, aber sie ist verkratzt und du kannst sie nicht hören.
Ich wünsche mir...

Fangt bitte immer mit der Erfüllung des Wunsches eures Vorgängers an, dann könnt ihr euch etwas wünschen.
Dann mal viel Spaß euch allen :-)




ich wünsche mir einen pool im garten


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Mai 2009)

Gabs sowas ähnliches nicht schon?

Also sorry aber ich fidne sowas auch sinnlos
udn langweilig...


----------



## Angelical (24. Mai 2009)

dann tuts mir leid hatte nix gefunden und ist eigentlich nen recht lustiges spiel aber naja versuch wars wert *seufz*


----------



## Ogil (24. Mai 2009)

Ausserdem gibt es fuer solche Sachen die Rubrik "Forenspiele" - denn mit WoW-Allgemein hat das Spiel ja nun wirklich nix zu tun...


----------

